# Und wer bikt in Rostock?



## Kreuzer--16 (20. Dezember 2001)

Hallo erstmal zusammen... 

Ja ja, ich weiß Rostock ist absolutes Flachland...aber ich wohne nun mal gezwungener maßen dar. Und komischerweise interssiert mich halt biken..!!! Aber ich hab in Rostock fast noch keine Leute gesehen die biken..nur paar tztz..*leider*. Da wollt ich jetzt mal so rumfragen ob irgendeiner aus Rostock mal hier ist und der da auch bikt!!


----------



## Rabbit (20. Dezember 2001)

Hm, da fällt mir jetzt niemand ein. Aber schau immer mal wieder rein! Diese Community wächst täglich 

Vielleicht schaut ja der Bischi mal bei dir vorbei, wenn er auf den Weg in seine Heimat ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ldc (21. Dezember 2001)

...also ich komm selber net aus Rostock sondern aus BS, weeß aber das es da paar Leudz gibt, die fahren aber eher DH/DS.
Was fährst Du denn??
Wenns Dich interessiert meld Dich mal bei mir...

Gruß ldc


----------



## Harzbiker (21. Dezember 2001)

Ich hab Verwandte in Reutershagen,die besuche ich ziemlich oft.
Beim nächsten mal,nehme ich mein Bike mit, dann machen wir mal
Warnemünde unsicher.





Grüße aus dem total verschneiten Harz


www.reuti.de


----------



## Kreuzer--16 (21. Dezember 2001)

Hallo nochmal...

danke für die feedbacks. 

hey idc! wo kann man bitte in rostock und umgebung DH fahren?? fällt mir nix ein. was ich fahre? eher touren..und so ne bisschen mit freunden rumfahren...
hey harzbiker ich komm aus warnemünde wann wollt ihr denn das örtchen unsicher machen??!! 
hey rabbit was nennt denn dein verwandter heimat..ich mein welche stadt genau?? 
und harzbiker nochmal ich entnehme deinen nick das du ausm harz kommst  , will demnächst da ne tour machen....gibs im harz gute touren?? naja das wars denn erstmal wieder..!

cu later alligator...


----------



## Harzbiker (22. Dezember 2001)

Wann willste denn im Harz aufschlagen.Also Touren gibts da jede Menge melde dich einfach mal bevor du in den Harz kommst.






Grüße aus dem verschneiten Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## Kreuzer--16 (22. Dezember 2001)

Hallo leutings,

@ harzbiker...wann ich den harz aufschlagen will?
na ich hab mir so gedacht wenn ich ferien habe, das wäre denn das kommende frühjahr oder der sommer..
kannste vielleicht mal ne paar gute vorschläge rüberbringen mit der tour! bike aber noch nicht lange...war letzens auch lange krank (beinbruch) deshalb konditionsmäßig total im keller...na vielleicht nicht total aber halt nicht mehr sooo gut wie vorher!

ach ja und ne deine homepage is nicht schlecht gemacht besonders das gästebuch...!
ne niedligen hund haste...


----------



## Harzbiker (23. Dezember 2001)

Hättest doch einfach mal auf den link "Harztouren " klicken brauchen.Da sind so viele Touren drin,dann suchste dir halt eine aus.

Grüße an die Ostsee






www.reuti.de


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (9. Februar 2004)

Mensch musst auch die Augen aufmachen, in Rostock sind nichtmal wenige radler nur fahren eigentlich alle dirt/ds/bmx.

Hmm hier DH fahren, irgendwer hat mir erzählt das es hier irgendwo in der nähe ne Strecke gibt, da gibs wohl auch manchmal Rennen aber ich hab kein plan wo das seinen soll ^^


----------



## mischiflix (10. Februar 2004)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwer hat mir erzählt das es hier irgendwo in der nähe ne Strecke gibt, da gibs wohl auch manchmal Rennen aber ich hab kein plan wo das seinen soll ^^



also strecken wo rennen sind: ich kenn nur die ausm mv-cup im cross country und die sind im schweizer wald hinterm tri-hotel, denn war letztes jahr eins im "fischerdorf" und eis renn war ma auf so ner alten müllhalde in goorsdorf. von sonstigen rennen in rostock wes ich nix, aber die sind bestimmt auch nich irgendwie auf den seiten der verbände und vereine zu finden  

ansonsten versuchs doch ma über die rostocker vereine, xc-mäßig geht da auch was. (adressen find ich jetz nich, da die jungs ma wieder beim verband nix angegeben haben) schau einfach mal nach rsv-rostock und dem psv.

wenn du ma n rennen mitrocken willst kann ich dir am 28.3. des rennen im schweizer wald empfehlen, iss immer gut besucht und bietet dir denn die möglichkeit ma n paar leute aus deinem ort kennenzulernen(nich nur aus deinem ort, wir sind garantiert auch da und werden für n bissl gute laune sorgen  )

also, man sieht sich hoffentlich am 28ten im hohen norden

so long


----------



## Prexer66 (21. Februar 2004)

oho...    (Kreuzer16=Prexer66)

mein thread wurde sozusagen wiederbelebt...  

@mischiflix: danke für den tip! werd denn da mal auf alle fälle vorbeischauen
wenn meine zeit zulässt! wo kommst du denn her?

@napalm: kommst du aus rostock? ja das ist ja grade das problem...das hier nur dirt, bmx usw.. gefahren wird....meiner einer ist halt mehr son touren "freeride" typ.....die ich hier mal beim training ne runde fahren seh kann ich an 1-2 fingern abzählen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (22. Februar 2004)

Jup komm aus Rostock, hab jetzt aber auch son dirt-dual bike weil was anderes kann ich hier ja kuam fahren *schnief* ich würd auch lieber lieber in den Bergen freeriden aber was solls, wenn ich irgendwann mal weg zieh vielleicht ^^


----------



## Prexer66 (22. Februar 2004)

hi kurty!

schön das man ma einen antrifft der aus rostock kommt!   
denke ma nach deinem bike zu urteilen dirtest du nur oder?!
sonst könnt man vielleicht ma ne kleine tour zusammen machen


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (22. Februar 2004)

weil ich nen hardtail hab ?? ^^ naja ich fahr auch oft mit dem MTB von meinen papi, so tourenmäßig....dirt noch nich lange

jau is toll das es auch mal nette Leute in Rostock gibt ^_~


----------



## Der Ron (23. Februar 2004)

Moin Jungs,

endlich hab ich ein Forum gefunden in dem auch ein paar Rostocker vertreten sind. Ich suche schon eine Weile nen Kontakt zu Gleichgesinnten. Nachdem mein Rad ne ganze Weile im Keller verstaubte, hab ich´s jetzt wieder aufgemöbelt und will dies Jahr mal wieder etwas öfter in die Pedale steigen.
Allerdings zähl ich mich nicht zu den Hardcorebikern, bin eher ein Schönwetter-Touren-Biker. Wofür unser Flachland ja auch am Besten geeignet ist. Vielleicht könnte man ja mal zusammenkommen, ne Runde fahren, Bräute gucken und ein kühles Blondes wär auch nicht schlecht!

Gruß, der Ron


----------



## Prexer66 (23. Februar 2004)

hi ron und napalm!

@napalm: hattest geschrieben das du ne dirt-dual bike hättest...deshalb kam ich drauf das du vielleicht nur dirtest..  

@ron: hallöchen, kommst du direkt aus rostock? ich komme aus warnemünde.
klar kann man mal ne "gemütliche" tour zusammen machen!   
und ne kühles blondes als "erfrischung"    
das andere werden wir auch nicht außer acht lassen


----------



## j.e.t. (24. Februar 2004)

Komm zwar aus'm Schwarzwald weiß aber trotzdem dass es gegenüber vom Zoo Parkplatz im Barnsdorfer Wald ne Dirtstrecke gibt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (24. Februar 2004)

ahh naja hab ent damir gerechnet das sich hier wer alles durchließt ^^

joa das mit der Dritstrecke im Barnsdoferwald is aber auch kein Geheimnis, gibt aber noch andere nette Strecken, aber alle noch mehr oder weniger im aufbau und ham durch den Winter echt gelitten 

Ich komm aus Lichtenhagen, wohnst ja also im Prinzip gleich um die Ecke ^^


----------



## mischiflix (24. Februar 2004)

Prexer66 schrieb:
			
		

> @mischiflix: danke für den tip! werd denn da mal auf alle fälle vorbeischauen
> wenn meine zeit zulässt! wo kommst du denn her?



jo, also wenn du am wochenende (sonntag, 0930) nach hgw kommst, da wird ne tour gemacht(50km), bei der auch wir dabei sein werden.
wo ich her komme? aus neubrandenburg
so long


----------



## Prexer66 (26. Februar 2004)

hallo,

dieses WE klappts leider nich mischiflix....was hattet ihr denn so vor?
weiß auch nich obs mein kondition zugelassen hätte   
weiß ja nich welchen schnitt ihr so fahrt   

@ron & napalm: na lebt ihr beiden noch? können uns ja mal irgend ein WE 
oder auch mal unter der woche zu ner kleinen tour treffen?!

meldet euch mal!  tschüssi


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (26. Februar 2004)

joa leb noch son bisschen, war heut mal mitm BMX unterwegs, war im Winter zu faul das ich echt ne scheiss kondition hab,bin total am hecheln ^*g* hmm mit treffen, wie fährst du denn so ? ich hätt da nur son durchschnitts MTB mit 24 gang von meim papi, also so super schnell radeln is nich bei mir ^^

Wenn ich fragen darf, wie alt seid ihr denn so ?


----------



## Der Ron (27. Februar 2004)

Moin,

da bin ich wieder!

Also erstmal würde ich vorschlagen, daß wir uns Nichts wegen unserer Kondition vormachen, irgendwo sind wir übern Winter doch alle faul.

Und außerdem muß man ja nicht gleich so eine Monstertour starten, eher erst mal ne lockere Ausfahrt.

Ich bin im Übrigen 23 und wohne in Reutershagen. Die letzten Wochen als es schon mal wärmer war, hab ich ein paar Runden gedreht. Bei der momentanen Eiseskälte reichen mir allerdings die 15 Minuten zur Arbeit.

Ich würde vorschlagen das wir durchstarten wenn der Frühling den zweiten Anlauf wagt!?

Bis dahin erstmal viele Grüße   

Der Ron


----------



## Prexer66 (27. Februar 2004)

hi,

ohh....nene so sollt das nich rüberkommen...muss es auch erstma langsam
angehen lassen...  
die wintermüdigkeit halt....  

meinereiner ist ist 18,5    jahre alt und kommt wie schon gesagt aus warnemünde!

nana....wenn man mal bei sonnenschein und 0° fährt (ne kleinere "tour")
geht das doch in ordnung!
wer weiß wie lange das mit den frühling noch dauert....
will ja schließlich im august in die alpen...  

viele grüße!


----------



## Prexer66 (3. März 2004)

jungs wo steckt ihr?

meldet euch mal! dann kann man sich doch ma zu nem bikeausflug treffen!

wäre super wenn sich das mal einrichten ließe!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (3. März 2004)

Prexer66 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> dieses WE klappts leider nich mischiflix....was hattet ihr denn so vor?
> weiß auch nich obs mein kondition zugelassen hätte
> ...



Hallo Prexer66,

na da erlaube ich mir mal deine Frage zu beantworten.

Wir waren am Sonntag bei einer CTF in Greifswald. In dem Fall wars ne geführte Tour über 50 km rund um Greifswald. mischiflix und ich haben danach noch die pedalgebundene Heimreise von Greifswald nach Neubrandenburg vorgenommen. Haben also nochmal irgendwas um die 70 Kilometer draufgepackt.

Weitere Informationen findest du unter folgendem Link:
Du Jungs oder Warum Apfelkuchen Antrieb ist 

Also die CTF hätteste locker mithalten können. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag um bei 20 km/h. Die ist allerdings geschätzt, habe nämlich keine Messtechnik am Bike. Die Heimreise verlief dann zügiger.

Grüße aus Neubrandenburg
vom


----------



## mischiflix (27. März 2004)

kinder des hohen nordens wo steckt ihr?
oder:
Morgen wird rostock mal so richtig gerockt!
wo? 
Brinkmannsdorf, trihotel
was?
totalfitfi©kendes fitfi©ken!
wann?
ab 10e
wen trifft man?
Na die turbobienen welche sich nicht zu schade sind total besoffen ins rennen zu gehen!
warum? weil wir können!
also, wers noch lesen sollte kann ja vorbeischaun!


----------



## Prexer66 (2. April 2004)

warstein...

habs doch glatt verpasst....oh man.            

aber danke für den tip...

bitte weiter so, schaffs bestimmt nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (17. April 2004)

Mir kam grad sone Idee, ihr könnt mal ein Foto von eurem Bike hier reinhauen oder sacht was ihr für Rahmen und Gabel habt damit ich ecuh auf der Straße erkenne ^^ seh jetzt verstärkt die Leute auf ihren Tourenbikes und denk imma hmm ob der wohl auch in der IBC is *g*


----------



## Moshcore (21. April 2004)

nur so ich wohne in der nähe von rostock und bei uns gibts dh stecken und north shore kram in allen winkeln und ecken ich hab ne dirt strecke aufm hof und wenn jemand interesse hat einfach ne pm schicken oder hier reinposten


----------



## Prexer66 (21. April 2004)

hallo grafix,    

wo wohnst du denn in der nähe von rostock?

kann mir kaum in mv dh-strecken vorstellen.....  
oder wie? gibts da etwas im tiefsten mecklenburg ein gebirge?   

klar mich auf!


----------



## bikeäffchen (15. November 2004)

Mmmmhhh.... biken in Rostock? Das trifft sich gut. Seid ihr noch aktiv? Hätte schon Interesse daran ein paar Gleichgesinnte zu treffen. Bin in Rostock aufgewchsen und arbeite für einen örtlichen Kurierdienst.

Es grüßt das bikeäffchen


----------



## asco1 (17. November 2004)

Moin, bin auch in HRO unterwegs - aber mit dem hier:







Cheers!
Basti


----------



## bikeäffchen (17. November 2004)

Hättest doch gleich nen Foto am Saarplatz machen können.grins.
Geiles Teil, macht bestimmt Spaß damit gemütlich und entspannt durch die City zu radeln. Mit anschließendem Bier. Bist wohl eher der Gemütliche, was?

Das bikeäffchen.


----------



## asco1 (18. November 2004)

bikeäffchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest doch gleich nen Foto am Saarplatz machen können.grins.



hab ich doch! 




			
				bikeäffchen schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Teil, macht bestimmt Spaß damit gemütlich und entspannt durch die City zu radeln. Mit anschließendem Bier. Bist wohl eher der Gemütliche, was?
> 
> Das bikeäffchen.



Danke! Naja - gemütlich oder nich ... kommt drauf an - wenn ich mein BMX in HRO hätte, würd' ich hin und wieder mit dem durch die Gegend schreddern - aber der Cruiser is da vielseitiger - bin also momentan eher gemütlich unterwegs. Stress hab ich eh schon genug - warum soll ich mir den auch noch auf'm Bike machen? 

Cheers!
der Gemütliche ...


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (18. November 2004)

Du hast nich zufällig noch nen schwarzen Cruiser ? hast ne Glatze und holst dir in Lüttenklein öfter mal Abends/Nachts nen Döner neben der Sparkasse ? xD


----------



## asco1 (18. November 2004)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast nich zufällig noch nen schwarzen Cruiser ? hast ne Glatze und holst dir in Lüttenklein öfter mal Abends/Nachts nen Döner neben der Sparkasse ? xD



hm - ne du, hab zwar keine Haare auf'm Kopp, hab auch mal in LK gewohnt, aber Döner an der SK hab ich mir noch nie geholt und 'nen schwarzen Cruiser hab ich auch (noch) nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (18. November 2004)

Achso, hab da nämlich mal jemanden getroffen mit nem schönen Cruiser, selbstbau.Der Döner da is aber gut und lang auf hat er auch.Da in der Passage beim Kino.

Achja und schickes Fahrrad haste


----------



## asco1 (26. November 2004)

öhm - danke!  ... vielleicht sollte ich Dir ma 'n paar Flyer für unseren Cruise zustecken, ich sehe hier kaum Leute - und wenn, dann hab ich keine Flyer dabei 

mehr http://www.customcruiser.de

in HRO werden wir nächstes Jahr auch 'n BeachCruiser-Meeting machen. 

So long.
Basti


----------



## asco1 (31. Juli 2006)

*schieb* LOL


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2006)

Moinsen Leute!

Wisst ihr eigentlich wieviele leude in rostock bike fahren? die kann man gar nich mehr zählen! direkt in hro gibt es ca 4 richtig fette strecken und in der umgebung noch mehr. wir sind gerad beim bau einer fr/dh strecke. fette dirts haben wir auch.   müsst euch nur bissl umschauen und paar leude ansprechen.  war vor kurzem im harz und das is ja wohl richtig geil da. naja paar gute locations für freeride strecken gibts bei uns aba auch. sind gerade dabei unser 3. film zu drehen.

ride on

dicker und die DC Production


----------

